# A fun way to learn horse anatomy!



## TheDigitalHorse (Jan 28, 2010)

Place your mouse over the numbered parts of Toby and the part name will appear. This is the perfect tool for memorizing the part of your horse Pony Clubbers, 4-H kids and anyone in-between!

Click on the link below to meet Toby!

www.TheDigitalHorse.com - Parts of a Horse


----------

